# R32 swap or purchase bronze/gold wheels



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Car currently has LMGT2s on which need a refurb (tyres are good and road legal Advan Neovas)







. I'd ideally like some Volk (either TE37 or CE28s) in bronze, but willing to look at other options either black or gold. Either cash or swap plus cash etc. Must be mint though I don't want a set that need refurbishing.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Car currently has LMGT2s on which need a refurb (tyres are good and road legal Advan Neovas)
> View attachment 268237
> . I'd ideally like some Volk (either TE37 or CE28s) in bronze, but willing to look at other options either black or gold. Either cash or swap plus cash etc. Must be mint though I don't want a set that need refurbishing.


Black on a R32 looks amazing, on red I'm betting it would pop! Mine are black on black on my R32


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

I think Black on red would pop, I have black on black on my R32, I do love the color and look!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah black would also work!


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

How much are you looking for them just straight cash?


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

+1 would also be keen to know if they ever became available to put on my car


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not sure guys I'd like to do a deal on a set of wheels first as they're all I've got for the car.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So I thought these were LMGT2s but someone has told me they're more likely to be LMGT1s. I'm not sure on sizes yet so will look when I get the car out.


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

What do you reckon on the T37's on Jake Hill's R32?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes very nice particularly with the red spoke.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

tonigmr2 said:


> So I thought these were LMGT2s but someone has told me they're more likely to be LMGT1s. I'm not sure on sizes yet so will look when I get the car out.


Thought LMGT1's were 18x10 whilst LMGT's were 17" but sold in various widths.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

These are 18s but I'm not sure of width atm. I'm told they could be 18x9, 9.5 or 10 with different offsets. Next time I look at the car will see what size they are.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

These are my 17inch TE37s just refurbed. Sorry only for ref....


----------



## Gallz99 (Sep 25, 2016)

I’ve got a set of TE37 Saga bronze 18x9.5 +22 with 275/35 AD08r which I could part with..


----------



## Gallz99 (Sep 25, 2016)

Mint condition!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Original unrestored? If so DM me a price


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a set of Enkei RPF1's that have not had tyres on since refurb (in Bronze). Would be interested in a P/X deal with yours.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks chap but I'm not keen on that type of wheel.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> So I thought these were LMGT2s but someone has told me they're more likely to be LMGT1s. I'm not sure on sizes yet so will look when I get the car out.


Toni,

I was about to reply those are GT1's, but it looks like i was beaten me too it.

GT1's are 18 inch, GT2's cam e out first and are 17 inch. 
Visually they are slightly different with the split rim bolts recessed on GT2's, (which I prefer).

I have seen people changing the rims on GT2's to make the 18's, which seams the best of both worlds.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Scott yes I think they are LMGT1s. Nice to see you are still around!


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Any good


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Not a Single mark on them


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What are you after for them?


----------

